# Gas e Vibratori



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Gas, un utente del forum, sostiene che io non avrei mai il coraggio di sedermi in un  bar e tirare fuori un vibratore appoggiandolo sul tavolo.






ha scommesso 100 euro con me.
Testimone Sibilla, ovvero Eliade.



Secondo voi chi perde la scommessa?


----------



## scrittore (21 Giugno 2012)

mi sembra un modo divertente per capire che opinione abbiamo di te 
però io non ho mai visto come è "fatta" Tebe per poter dire come si comporterebbe :-D


----------



## darkside (21 Giugno 2012)

Ma figuriamoci se ti fai problemi a tirar fuori un vibratore !!!!! Gas caccia fuori i soldi!!!! )))


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2012)

Tanto per incominciare GAs ha scommesso 100 € contro di te, cioè che tu non abbia il coraggio di farlo!
In secondo luogo, io non sarei la testimone ma l'infausta prescelta alla figura di cacca...:rotfl:

OMG...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

cosa ci fai con quei 100 euri? organizziamo una pizzata?


----------



## geko (21 Giugno 2012)

Che ci sarebbe di così scabroso? 

Si guadagnassero sempre così facilmente 100 euro! :mrgreen:


Una volta per scommessa ho portato la fede nuziale per un'intera estate per molti meno soldi... Quello sì che non è stato un grande affare.


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3603 ha detto:
			
		

> cosa ci fai con quei 100 euri? organizziamo una pizzata?


E se preparassimo una bella teglia di gnocchi alla sorrentina??


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3604 ha detto:
			
		

> Che ci sarebbe di così scabroso?
> 
> Si guadagnassero sempre così facilmente 100 euro! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Scabroso nulla, imbarazzante molto....
Ma scusa vuoi mettere il portare la fede con il posizionare un vibratore rosa schock in un bar? :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Giugno 2012)

Ma che razza di scommessa sarebbe? E' come scommettere se domani sorge il sole!

In occasione dell'incontro con Tebe e Darkside feci loro un piccolo regalo: ad ognuna consegnai un "cazzometro" a forma di uccellone, e loro, con la pizzeria stracolma, si misero subito a sventolarli con plateali apprezzamente sulle diverse misure segnate sull'insolito strumento.
Perchè al momento evidentemente Tebe non aveva il suo dildo da passeggio in borsa, altrimenti sicuramente si sarebbe messa a misurarlo senza alcun problema!


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

per me Gas ha perso in partenza!  

lascia stare Eliade però!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3605 ha detto:
			
		

> E se preparassimo una bella teglia di gnocchi alla sorrentina??


io ci sono


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3607 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che razza di scommessa sarebbe? E' come scommettere se domani sorge il sole!
> 
> In occasione dell'incontro con Tebe e Darkside feci loro un piccolo regalo: ad ognuna consegnai un "cazzometro" a forma di uccellone, e loro, con la pizzeria stracolma, si misero subito a sventolarli con plateali apprezzamente sulle diverse misure segnate sull'insolito strumento.
> Perchè al momento evidentemente Tebe non aveva il suo dildo da passeggio in borsa, altrimenti sicuramente si sarebbe messa a misurarlo senza alcun problema!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Bastardo!!! Nego tutto! E stata solo dark a farlo, io mi vergognavo e mi sono messa a pregare!


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3605 ha detto:
			
		

> E se preparassimo una bella teglia di gnocchi alla sorrentina??


boni! Io e sbri ci siamo.
Ora alzo la posta della scommessa con Gas. Oltre i 100 euro, se vinco, gli gnocchi alla sorrentina ce li serve lui. In tanga.

Immaginavo una roba del genere


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Giugno 2012)

Ma taci che la prima cosa che hai detto è stata "Dimensioni giuste, peccato che sia piatto"!


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

e poi dopo Kikko64 ad aspettarmi in camera così


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3611 ha detto:
			
		

> boni! Io e sbri ci siamo.
> Ora alzo la posta della scommessa con Gas. Oltre i 100 euro, se vinco, gli gnocchi alla sorrentina ce li serve lui. In tanga.
> 
> Immaginavo una roba del genere



.....Con Gas nella parte dello..... shaker?!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3611 ha detto:
			
		

> boni! Io e sbri ci siamo.
> Ora alzo la posta della scommessa con Gas. Oltre i 100 euro, se vinco, gli gnocchi alla sorrentina ce li serve lui. In tanga.
> 
> Immaginavo una roba del genere


Amerei una parananza, anche un grembiulino di sangallo va bene... l'igiene innanzitutto, è pure sudato:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3612 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma taci che la prima cosa che hai detto è stata "Dimensioni giuste, peccato che sia piatto"!


ma li è stato quando parlavo della bottiglia d'acqua!!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3615 ha detto:
			
		

> Amerei una parananza, anche un grembiulino di sangallo va bene... l'igiene innanzitutto, è pure sudato:unhappy:


Pensavo fosse olio...dici che è sudore?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3617 ha detto:
			
		

> Pensavo fosse olio...dici che è sudore?


Oddio, dici che è unto? Pericolosissimo, potrebbe sguillargli via lo shaker!


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3605 ha detto:
			
		

> E se preparassimo una bella teglia di gnocchi alla sorrentina??



pure iooooooooooooo


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2012)

esiste un nuovo giocattolo erotico per coppie -vi spiego dopo come funziona e come è fatto- colore rosa brillante, morbido, una mia amica se l'è portato tutto il giorno in giro al braccio come fosse un braccialetto moderno


----------



## kikko64 (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3613 ha detto:
			
		

> e poi dopo Kikko64 ad aspettarmi in camera così


Io ho fatto il militare negli Alpini non in Marina !!


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3618 ha detto:
			
		

> Oddio, dici che è unto? Pericolosissimo, potrebbe sguillargli via lo shaker!


Non ci avevo pensato!
Apriamo un 3d in amore e sesso per l'abbigliamento di gas?
Anzi no..perchè non apriamo un 3d su come vediamo abbigliati i nostri compagnucci su tradinet?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Giugno 2012)

A me tu e Dark andreste benissimo vestite uguali. Glielo presti tu uno spruzzetto di Chanel, vero? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

kikko64;bt3621 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ho fatto il militare negli Alpini non in Marina !!


vabbè, è uguale. A me piacciono solo i militari della marina.
Quindi ti adegui!

Uff..sti uomini che vogliono sempre avere l'ultima parola come se avessero la parità dei diritti...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3622 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ci avevo pensato!
> Apriamo un 3d in amore e sesso per l'abbigliamento di gas?
> Anzi no..perchè non apriamo un 3d su come vediamo abbigliati i nostri compagnucci su tradinet?


Ad immaginare me si fa presto ... basta guardare il mio avatar ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3622 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ci avevo pensato!
> Apriamo un 3d in amore e sesso per l'abbigliamento di gas?
> Anzi no..perchè non apriamo un 3d su come vediamo abbigliati i nostri compagnucci su tradinet?


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! tanto pataccata più, pataccata meno...


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3626 ha detto:
			
		

> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! tanto pataccata più, pataccata meno...


Vado!


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3627 ha detto:
			
		

> Vado!


dunque? lo hai aperto?


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3632 ha detto:
			
		

> dunque? lo hai aperto?


Si...in amore e sesso...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (21 Giugno 2012)

Ma l'ha già persa in partenza... l'ultima volta sul tavolo avevamo una tetta... ricordi?

Da una tetta a un fallo il passo è breve... che ci vuole!

Che poi il bello sarebbe ordinare un frappè... lamentarsi perchè non fatto bene.. estrarre il fallo... accenderlo e mescolarci il frappè!!!!

Cattivik

P.S. Devo le mie scise a Mons per non averlo ancora ringraziato...


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3638 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma l'ha già persa in partenza... l'ultima volta sul tavolo avevamo una tetta... ricordi?
> 
> Da una tetta a un fallo il passo è breve... che ci vuole!
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3638 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma l'ha già persa in partenza... l'ultima volta sul tavolo avevamo una tetta... ricordi?
> 
> Da una tetta a un fallo il passo è breve... che ci vuole!
> 
> ...


Tranquillo, non mi devi alcuna ....scisa. Non sapevo nemmeno se Tebe te l'avesse consegnata o se la fosse tenuta per sè (sai, se ne compra un'altra ed ogni tanto va in giro a far finta di avere le tette, no?)


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3638 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma l'ha già persa in partenza... l'ultima volta sul tavolo avevamo una tetta... ricordi?
> 
> Da una tetta a un fallo il passo è breve... che ci vuole!
> 
> ...


la tetta!!!! E' vero! Con mamma e bambini di fianco con gli occhi fuori dalla testa!!! O era perchè ti stavo facendo vedere la tinta per la patata spiegandoti che era per LA PATATA.
Mah...

Comunque ammetto che non so se avrei il coraggio di girare ilfrappè con il vibratore. Mi do il beneficio del dubbio...


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3642 ha detto:
			
		

> Tranquillo, non mi devi alcuna ....scisa. Non sapevo nemmeno se Tebe te l'avesse consegnata o se la fosse tenuta per sè (sai, se ne compra un'altra *ed ogni tanto va in giro a far finta di avere le tette, no?)[*/QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl: ci ho pensato!!!!


----------



## Spider (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3643 ha detto:
			
		

> la tetta!!!! E' vero! Con mamma e bambini di fianco con gli occhi fuori dalla testa!!! O era perchè ti stavo facendo vedere la tinta per la patata spiegandoti che era per LA PATATA.
> Mah...
> 
> Comunque ammetto che non so se avrei il coraggio di girare ilfrappè con il vibratore. Mi do il beneficio del dubbio...


... anche perchè non sai bene che sapore avrebbe quel frappè...
sicuramente piace....
non è che hai dei vibra.. un pò datati...


----------



## Tebe (22 Giugno 2012)

Spider;bt3645 ha detto:
			
		

> ... anche perchè non sai bene che sapore avrebbe quel frappè...
> sicuramente piace....
> non è che hai dei vibra.. un pò datati...


Li compro nuovi ogni sei mesi. Li fondo.


----------

